# Advanced nutrients.



## Syke (Oct 12, 2009)

i have been reading up on them.
i saw in the hightimes magazine that they now have,
a pH perfect nute system.

has anyone tried these new nutrients????
also i saw another ad for advanced nutes.
but they have a "kush specific" nute system
any help or word on these nutes would be appreciated.

anyone use them?
is the yeild really 38% larger?
or is tht another sales pitch, that they lure the dummies in with?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2009)

You'll find that like the seed bizz...fert companies and light bulb pitches over hype everything 
If the plants are healthy and happy. Thats what your gonna get  In perfect enviro yeild is limited by the genetics.
If they keep your plants happy and healthy go with it. but there are cheaper alternatives


----------



## Growdude (Oct 12, 2009)

Syke said:
			
		

> anyone use them?
> is the yeild really 38% larger?



Do you think any of us wouldn't  be using it if these claims were true?

I use GH flora nova...... Ive seen some pretty big buds.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 12, 2009)

Whats the "Good" alt. for nutes for "hydro" ? Just asking cause i went from soil to soiless ! now needing something good for my girls inside !


----------



## iamdansanger (Nov 8, 2009)

advanced nutrience's pH perfect line of nutrients are going to be available in the US after the 1st of the year. 

the kush specific nute is specifically designed for the kush strain. even though most of A.N line is specific for ganja.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 8, 2009)

i've used Botanicare TriFlex for about 4 years now with consistently good results....


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 9, 2009)

I use GHE 3 part nutrients.. It is pretty complicated though, so my advice would be to go with one part nutrients... I also use different additives such as Diamond Nectar for growing, Hammerhead (extra P&K) for flowering and GHE Ripen in the last 10 days...

In the beginning though I used nothing but some cheap fertilizer from the super market, and  it got myself a pretty healthy plant.. It was not the biggest but it was nice and healthy..

Well just try what ever you feel like.. I have heard people also get great results with Hesi nutes.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 10, 2009)

im with mindzeye on this one.


its funny, if you buy the "whole lineup" you would have to spend a grand just to end up realizing its not the nutes as much as the grower and the genetics.

Hats off to AN, they have the marketing down, cant blame them. 

Plants can only absorb what the environment dictates is allotted to be absorbed.

All that garbage people supplement with are technically placebo's in regards to results. GH Flora series and FN gives as many nutrients as the plants can handle, and if your environment is dialed for accelerated growth, bump up the nutes.

For example, someone running co2 with a temp controlled environment is going to have plants with higher nutrient needs.

get it?

as long as the plants get what they need, when they need it then the "brand" of nutrient has no relevance so long as the initial nutrient criteria are met.

Rate of transpiration is directly affected by temp, RH and ventilation. Get these down then dial in your nutes, or just go with lucas, never fails.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 19, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Plants can only absorb what the environment dictates is allotted to be absorbed.
> 
> For example, someone running co2 with a temp controlled environment is going to have plants with higher nutrient needs.
> 
> get it?



So how can you determine the right amount of nutes? Trial and error?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 19, 2009)

look at your plants they will tell you if they need more or less.

its a game of experience and you are forever learning.

i would ditch advanced nutes they talk the talk but unfortunately dont do the walk.

any nutrient will do the job so long as they are mj specific.

t4


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 19, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> look at your plants they will tell you if they need more or less.
> 
> its a game of experience and you are forever learning.
> 
> ...


 

:yeahthat: * I could not agree more... i useed AN for 2yrs.. all it did was break my wallet... i have been using GH  flora 3 part.. awsome shet awsome... i love it the ladies love it.. easy to wrk with... and the B-E-A-Utiful thing about it is all i have to use is the 3  not all these suppliments boosters teas and "crap" AN throws at you.. allyour doing is causing problems.. a plant can only take so much nutes at a time.. from what i have gathered anyways... *
*take care play safe..*
*LH*


----------

